
Ask HN: Know any live, active commercial websites with old, un-updated design? - andrewstuart
Looking for the &quot;magnificently old school&quot; classics.<p>Hopefully these guys will never get an update to become &quot;modern&quot;.<p>Here&#x27;s one: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.waverleycinema.com&#x2F;
======
MonkeyDan
[http://www.foopee.com/punk/the-list/](http://www.foopee.com/punk/the-list/)

